

Use git push to deploy to AWS Beanstalk, FTP and SFTP - cardmagic
http://deploy.phpfog.com/

======
Timzzz
frikking love this. Thank you. Can we only get this if we have the beta sign
up at PHPFog or can we do it otherwise?

~~~
cardmagic
You do not need to be signed up in the beta, you can use it today for free.

